# My Homemade Diddy Poles



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

These things are amazing for catching giant catfish. They are so easy to make and set up. These rods have been used for many years by catfishermen on the big rivers. Use large goldfish for bait. I live about 1 mile from the MO River and try to set as many of these out as I can. Love these simple rods. Thought I'd share how I make mine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is EXTREMELY cool. I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've done the same just use PVC Pipe. Some use Willows.

I like the White because it is easy to see.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Only trouble I see is that with the poles so visible by others, they will be checking your poles before you get there...here we hide the tied line to a tree and skip using the poles.

be


----------



## captain belly (Feb 7, 2018)

brownegg said:


> Only trouble I see is that with the poles so visible by others, they will be checking your poles before you get there...here we hide the tied line to a tree and skip using the poles.
> 
> be


Ya... I'm pretty lucky where I live. I'm a mile from the boat ramp (annual fee private ramp). Most people on this stretch of river know each other. The next ramp is a long ways away. I would be rare if I saw more than 2 other boats out there on a weekend. Love where I live.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

check your regs , some states are very specific about the bodies of water you may use bank poles 

some require they be labeled with your name and address or DNR customer ID 

some require bank poles to be red and whit strip painted 

some limit the number of hooks in the water 3 , 10 , 25 depending on where 

most require a 24 hour check


----------

